# can you cook a butt over two days?



## gotbags-10 (Jan 13, 2012)

I was wondering if you could possibly cook a butt to 165 in the smoker, pull it and put in the fridge and then finish it off in the oven the next day?  I've got a big one to do and don't really want to stay up with it during the night.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes you can, but why not put it on when you go to bed & let it go all night. If you have a smoker that you can trust to hold it's temps., it will be ready to eat for lunch or you can hold it in foil in a cooler wrapped in towels until dinner.


----------



## gotbags-10 (Jan 13, 2012)

normally thats what i do but its supposed to be negative wind chills the next two nights and not sure how my smoker will handle that so thats why i figure i would do it during the day so i can monitor temps. I did  however get some fire bricks to throw in there so we'll see if that helps to.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 13, 2012)

They got you covered. The Wife rushes me sometimes and I end up using the Oven, however it turns out well.








I'd rather do them all the way on the Smoker, but stuff happens , or the cook Whimps out (LOL).

Have fun and...


----------



## scooper (Jan 13, 2012)

Also take into consideration that once the butt is cooled down to fridge temp, it is going to take it a lot longer to reach the finished temp of 205 when you start adding heat again.  Much longer than than the time it would take to go from 165 to 205. 

Personally I would not try it.


----------



## danelmore (Jan 13, 2012)

deleted


----------



## sprky (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't see why it wouldn't work. yes it will take longer, but see no reason why it wouldn't.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 14, 2012)

I'll have to disagree with you on this, Scooper. I do a lot of Butt and cool it till I need or want it ; to re-heat, I place in a slowcooker and set at Med. for 2-3hrs. (with some drippings) and it's all good. Then add the finish sauce if needed, and serve.

Good everytime...

Stan      aka      oldschoolbbq

Have fun and.....


----------



## scooper (Jan 15, 2012)

oldschoolbbq said:


> I'll have to disagree with you on this, Scooper. I do a lot of Butt and cool it till I need or want it ; to re-heat, I place in a slowcooker and set at Med. for 2-3hrs. (with some drippings) and it's all good. Then add the finish sauce if needed, and serve.
> 
> Good everytime...
> 
> ...


If it works, it works.  The end result is what's important.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 15, 2012)

The safest method is Stan's...Smoke it at 225*F for say 6-8 hours then foil and in a 325-350*F oven to finish... It will only take a few more hours...Then reheat in a Crock Pot or 325*F oven...JJ


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 18, 2012)

Gotbags,tI will be doing about160# of Pork Butt on the 25th thru the 27th of Jan. Yes, Butt can be cooked and pulled for a future do...I will be in N.W.Ohio and cold and snow won't stop me, Frostyballs is on the way...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This is a Club cook for the Iron Coffin/MC in Fostoria , Ohio the 28th. of JAN.,close,come by,and bring a hunger. The drinks will be there at a cost of a small bar club.

Welcome and bring your Motorcycles.....


----------

